# Another crash



## 1FastSUV (Aug 17, 2017)

Black Hawk helicopter with 5 crew members on board crashes off Hawaii, Coast Guard says

Marines Order Stand-Downs After Crash Deaths: What’s Wrong?

Why are there so many crashes recently?  Is it from the budget cuts or is the news media starting to report more of them?  

Too bad we don't have a tax system where each individual can designate where they want a portion of their tax dollars to go.  I'd be willing to bet more Americans would designate more tax $$ to the military than our elected politicians appropriate.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 17, 2017)

<new> Army Black Hawk With 5 Crew On Board Crashes Off Coast Of Hawaii


----------



## Gunz (Aug 17, 2017)

1FastSUV said:


> Why are there so many crashes recently?  Is it from the budget cuts or is the news media starting to report more of them?



Coincidence partly, but maintenance issues and shortages of parts have had to play a role here. We've been hearing the past few years of Marines scrounging in the boneyards for spare parts for the aging aircraft. I suspect it's a problem for all the services.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 17, 2017)

One of the guys with whom I workout, his brother is a pilot in the Navy, flies F-18s.  He said his brother told him that during any given flight he calculates his odds as 1:3 that he'll have to leave the aircraft.


----------



## 1FastSUV (Aug 17, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> One of the guys with whom I workout, his brother is a pilot in the Navy, flies F-18s.  He said his brother told him that during any given flight he calculates his odds as 1:3 that he'll have to leave the aircraft.


Damn, that's not good!   Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought I read somewhere that we're paying more for outside contractors to do the aircraft maintenance than if we would've kept our own guys doing it.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Aug 17, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> One of the guys with whom I workout, his brother is a pilot in the Navy, flies F-18s.  He said his brother told him that during any given flight he calculates his odds as 1:3 that he'll have to leave the aircraft.



They have issues with O2, and they get sick breathing it. 



1FastSUV said:


> Damn, that's not good!   Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought I read somewhere that we're paying more for outside contractors to do the aircraft maintenance than if we would've kept our own guys doing it.



Your right in a way the U.S. bases have military personnel working on aircraft. But it's in Iraq and Afghanistan Operations that is where contractors are replacing doing what we did. It's an numbers game, a way to have more warfighters in the game than support. My deployment was short when we were replaced by Contractors.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 17, 2017)

Parts, delayed maintenance, not practicing certain mission profiles.

I said in another thread that the aircraft accident rates were going to climb as we started practicing old mission profiles.


----------

